# New rescue baby



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

I've rescued another baby! This is Rosemary! She is a 3 month old Cocker Spaniel mix. She came to me from a college student that didn't know how to care for her properly so she asked if I'd take her. Her mother was a Cocker Spaniel but they weren't sure what dad was. Any ideas??? She is right at 3 months and is about 12lbs. 

Love her terribly already and she fits in perfectly! All four pups are curled up together in the kitchen this very minute. Yukon is particularly taken with her


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's beautiful... I can't believe you have another baby! 

She looks like she's part Golden to me--the face--but 12 lbs is pretty small for that. You have another mystery pooch! 

I hope it works out for all concerned. She looks like a sweetheart. Yukon probably likes having another puppy around.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha I know! I can't believe I have another baby either lol but we can afford it and we have time so why not?! We love giving furry things a home! 

You know, it wouldn't surprise me if she wasn't a Golden mix even though shes small... My fiancé thinks so lol. She is lovely though, I agree! 

The other dogs are doing well. We switched them all to Pro Plan sensitive skin and stomach and they look great AND Cobalt isn't itchy anymore! I'll post on them later and put more pictures of Rosemary later


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a cute little girl. I would love to see more pictures of her.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

She is super cute. Honestly looks all Cocker in that pic.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Another of sweet girl


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Nothing like a sleepin puppy!


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

And my favorite of Rosemary, Cobalt and Yukon cuddling last night after their baths!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Ohhhhh those sweet ears!!!!!!! She is lovely . What nice little fur pile on your floor


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Her ears are the cutest, I know!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow congratulations, she's absolutely beautiful! Pretty pretty girly! Lucky you and lucky her!


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks! She is great!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is a total doll. Looks like she is fitting right in too.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

what a cutie!!! congrats on your new pup


----------

